# Baby/girls textured knitted Cardigan/Jacket with detailed trim



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I had so much fun designing this cardigan. I wanted to achieve something that the advanced beginner/intermediate knitter could accomplish, keeping the design simple, elegant, and with a classic style. My grandaughter loves it, this jacket has become one of her favourites!!

Sizes available - 0-3 months, 6-12 months, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, 4-5 years, 6-7 years

Pattern Price US $4.73

Etsy store
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/160655759/girls-textured-jacket-with-detailed?ref=shop_home_active

Ravelry Store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby---girls-textured-raglan-sleeve-jacket-p045

Also available through my Craftsy store


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is everything you said and more. Beautiful sweater and beautiful model.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love this! It is beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lovely model and sweater. Nicely done.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous... love your slipped stitches.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just lovely and sweet! Your GD is adorable too!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I so love your designs and look forward to seeing more! :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is a gorgeous sweater!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I love your patterns. I've added this one to my favourites!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful. What is the pattern stitch? It is so unique.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

It is simply beautiful!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

This is wonderful. Wish it came in larger sizes.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This is a beautiful design. Your granddaughter is is beautiful also.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really beautiful. Classic and chic!xx Love itxx


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

How about converting the pattern to ladies' sizes. Now I'd definitely buy that pattern. Beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Excellent--style and workwomanship. Love its elegance.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

kathlam said:


> How about converting the pattern to ladies' sizes. Now I'd definitely buy that pattern. Beautiful!


Same here full figure sizes please


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the lovely feedback. I may consider making this one in larger sizes for women, as I think is would really suit the adult figure as well.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes it's a lovely jacket. The pretty button gives it that Scandinavian look and it would certainly look lovely in women's size. I would buy the pattern without a doubt and shall keep a look out for it in case you decide


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovely pattern. And your granddaughter looks beautiful wearing it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You successfully achieved your goals. This is quite beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Thanks to you all for the lovely feedback. I may consider making this one in larger sizes for women, as I think is would really suit the adult figure as well.


If you do that I will definitely buy a copy of the pattern. I love this sweater.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love the cardi and the model is a little beauty


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow beautiful to both girl and sweater :thumbup:


----------



## azhilary (Aug 22, 2013)

I am always admiring ur beautiful children's patterns on Ravelry! Nice to find u here, as well


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

So elegant and your grand daughter is stunning!xx


----------

